# [IRC] Jakieś narzekania

## marcusdavidus

wiem ze te post zostanie usuniety, ale chcialem zakommunikowac rane , i jego kolezkom z irc #gentoo.pl ze napisalem do glownego admina na tym forum o abuse i wysle  ogicjalne zazalenie na pana rane , a jesli bedzie trzeba poprosze znajomego  studenta prawa, aby pomogl mi napisac takowez zazalenie nawet do  glownych developerow gentoo.

michal .s 

a od siebie powiem ze jestes szowinista panie rane dyskryminujecie ludzie ze wzgleu na to ze pisza spacje przed lub po pzecinku czy znaku zapytania. a co wiecej naduzywacie wladzy, i staracie sie trollowac, kgoso kto przyszedl zapytac sie o cos zwiazanego z systemem gentoo. zamiast pomoc nowemu userowi.  opi potrafia jedynie czepiac sie malych bledow ortorgraficznych, jakby to mialo znaczenie dla przyszlosci swiata. a tym samym zniechecaja uzytkownikow do korzystania z tego systemu, skoro zachowujecie sie jak panowie z forum ubuntu,( chyba o co chodzi mowic nie musze)  to i tak bedziecie traktowani.co wiecej za krytyke waszego zachowanie ktora przeprowadzilem, kulturalnymi slowmi i bez atakow osobowych, dostalem bana . wiec jest tak ze albo sie przytakuje. albo sie ma bana, bo krytykowac nie mozna. to mi przypomina praktyki pewnej duzej firmy. 

ja tego tak nie zostawie panie rane. moze pan byc pewien. bo nie mam 12 lat i nie pozwole zeby jakis malolat z przerostem ego mnie ponizal, kiedy mu sie podoba, i nie jestem panskim kumplem panie rane , wiec   prosze sie do mnie zwracac per pan.

zegnam

Arfrever: Wątek wydzielony stąd. Ortografia.

----------

## wodzik

przy takiej skardze przydalo by sie napisac o co chodzi, co napisales i co odpisali.  co do kanalu powiem tylko, ze nigdy nie mialem problemu z udzieleniem/otrzymaniem informacji. poza_tym troche mnie dziwi tekst o szowinistach (chyba, ze nik marcusdavidus to nik damski, to przepraszam) i o trolowaniu, bo trolowanie to raczej zgola co innego. co do usuwania postow, nie kojarze, zeby na tym forum ktokolwiek kiedykolwiek usunal jakis post. nawet po perfidnym obrazaniu jednego z adminow i jego rodziny, skonczylo sie jedynie na ostrzezeniu i nie dam sobie glowy uciac, ale chyba bana nie bylo, chociaz ja bym dal z miejsca za takie cos.

ps. przeprszam za ewentualne orty, bledy merytoryczne i wszelkie inne, ale jest polnoc w sobote ;]

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## rane

Wolałbym, aby nie usuwano tego posta. Przydałaby mu się za to porządna korekta.

Ze swojej strony mogę powiedzieć, że przez wiele godzin prosiłem wyżej wymienionego, aby zaczął posługiwać się językiem polskim i że to nie ja go zbanowałem, tylko inny operator, któremu było szkoda patrzeć na to jak się z nim męczę.

Jeśli chodzi o skargi, nie wiem czy Administrator tego Forum (Tom Knight?) jest właściwą osobą, ale cóż, życzę powodzenia. Mam nadzieję, że napisałeś skargę (choćby w miarę) poprawną angielszczyzną, gdyż Tom może mieć problem z jej zrozumieniem.

Na koniec dodam, że wciąż mam logi z naszej dzisiejszej rozmowy (i z poprzednich!), które chętnie pokażę każdemu kto wątpi w decyzję dotyczącą tego człowieka.

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam,

Łukasz

----------

## qermit

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> wiem ze te post zostanie usuniety

 

Przypomina mi to listy do CD-Action (zresztą i tak mizerne).

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> , ale chcialem zakommunikowac rane , i jego kolezkom z irc #gentoo.pl ze napisalem do glownego admina na tym forum o abuse i wysle  ogicjalne zazalenie na pana rane , a jesli bedzie trzeba poprosze znajomego  studenta prawa, aby pomogl mi napisac takowez zazalenie nawet do  glownych developerow gentoo.
> 
> michal .s 

 znam kilku studentów prawa, mieli by niezłą polewkę  :Sad: , no ale zawsze możesz pisać. Może pan rane przepadnie i zginie i nie wiem co jeszcze

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> .... bla bla bla bla....
> 
> zegnam

 

aż mi się nie chce komentować.

Na koniec powiem kilka słów od siebie.

Jeżeli przychodzi się do kogoś w gości, to zdejmuje się zabłocone buty

Trochę pokory czasem się przydaje

To że masz dyskelsję rozwojową pod postacią dysortografii, to nie oznacza tego że nie możesz się starać by pisać poprawną piękną polszczyzną

Podejrzewam, że nie raz ani nie dwa razy otrzymałeś odpowiedź na swoje pytania, więc tego nie skomentuję

Najważniejsze: NIE ROBIĆ z siebie IDIOTY

----------

## shpaq

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a od siebie powiem ze jestes szowinista panie rane dyskryminujecie ludzie ze wzgleu na to ze pisza spacje przed lub po pzecinku czy znaku zapytania. a co wiecej naduzywacie wladzy, i staracie sie trollowac, kgoso kto przyszedl zapytac sie o cos zwiazanego z systemem gentoo. zamiast pomoc nowemu userowi.  opi potrafia jedynie czepiac sie malych bledow ortorgraficznych, jakby to mialo znaczenie dla przyszlosci swiata. a tym samym zniechecaja uzytkownikow do kozystania z tego systemu, skoro zachowujecie sie jak panowie z forum ubuntu,( chyba o co chodzi mowic nie musze)  to i tak bedziecie traktowani.co wiecej za krytyke waszego zachowanie ktora przeprowadzilem, kulturalnymi slowmi i bez atakow osobowych, dostalem bana . wiec jest tak ze albo sie przytakuje. albo sie ma bana, bo krytykowac nie mozna. to mi przypomina praktyki pewnej duzej firmy. 

 

Nie, nie dyskryminujemy ludzi, którzy piszą łamaną polszczyzną. Poprawiamy ich błędy, żeby się nauczyli poprawnie pisać, a nam nie kazali czytać niekontrolowanych strumieni świadomości pełnych błędów ortograficznych. Szanuj trochę swoich rozmówców. Oczekujesz pomocy to nie każ innym rozszyfrowywać, przepraszam za słowo, bełkotu, z którego nic nie wynika. 

Twoja "kulturalna" krytyka operatorów na ircu jak żywo przypomina mi powyższego posta. 

I owszem, poprawne pisanie w ojczystym języku jest istotne. Może nie dla przyszłości świata, ale tego kraju na pewno.

----------

## marcusdavidus

Chcialem zauwazyc, ze pisalem poprawnie, nie kazdy musi byc profesorem miodkiem, a najezdzanie na kogos za to ze pisze spacje przed znakiem zapytanie, to zenada. Poprostu widac ze ludzie na tym ircu, nie maja nic innego do roboty anizeli czepianie sie literowek. Oczywiscie mozna zalozyc ze to matura z polskiego, chociaz nie_wydaje mi sie. Sprawa jest prosta, jak sie chce zawsze sie znajdzie powod zeby sie czepiac kogos, Pan rane zaczal, a reszta sie przylaczyla.

Osobiscie nie zamierzam przepraszac za nieswiadome, i nieumyslne robienie bledow ortograficznych, bo cos takiego jak tolerancja jest cnota, ale chyba nie tutaj. Poza_tym staralem sie z 20 minut, uzyskac jakas pomoc, ale bylem nagminnie olewany, a jedynie byly mi wytykane literowki i tak dalej. Zachowanie to bylo chamskie. a bana dostalem za podanie linka do wikipedi do hasla trolling. i przytocznie jednego punktu , ktory to mowi o czepianie sie ortografii w sposob przesadny. jak to robili opowie i cala reszta zreszta tez. Jest roznica pomiedzy osoba piszaca naumyslnie jak analfabeta, a osoba robiaca male bledy, bo po_prostu ma dysleksje, i nie robi tego po to zeby kogos zdenerwowac czy obrazic. Wedlug mnie , opowie po_prostu zachowuja sie jak : mam opa to moje slowo jest swiete, ja moge obrazac ciebie do woli, ale jak ty mnie skrytykujesz kulturalnymi slowami oczywiscie, to masz bana. Czyli sa rowni i rowniejsi. 

Trudno, nie bede dyskutowal z osobami ktore jeyne czym potrafia sie zaprezentowac, to ograniczony rozum, i brak tolerancji. zegnam, i jak powiedzialem, bde pisal w tej sprawie zazalenia, i zadal oficjalnych przeprosin. jak kuba bogu tak bog kubie.

Panie rane, niechaj wyobrazi pan to sobie ze napisalem poprawna angielszczyzna, bo nie robie bledow w jezyku angielskim, a jak widac znowu sie atakuje mnie interpersonalnie i mnie obraza. I tak, jestem osoba pokorna, ale nie boje sie postawic kiedy widze niesprawiedliwosc, i nie przepraszam za to ze mam swoje, czesto odmienne od reszty, zdanie.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by marcusdavidus on Sun Mar 09, 2008 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To nie miejsce na takie sprawy. Macie jakieś zatargi, to załatwiajcie je poza forum.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## rane

Niech będzie. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

Łukasz

----------

## damjanek

Po to stworzono aspella, żebyś mógł pisać poprawnie po polsku. Tym bardziej, że używasz pidgina do ircowania. Odpalenie w tej aplikacji spellchecka jest jak najbardziej możliwe. 

Nikt Cię nie będzie przepraszać ani nic w ten deseń. Bo nie ma za co. Regulamin kanału mówi jasno: "Ze względu na minimalny szacunek wobec uczestników kanału i naszego języka prosimy o poprawną ortografię, gramatykę i interpunkcję. Bezprzecinkowe strumienie świadomości z opisami problemów powodują ciężką irytację u osób, które chcą pomóc.

Za nieprzestrzeganie tych zasad można spodziewać się uciszenia albo usunięcia z kanału (przy wielokrotnej recydywie). "

Nie stosujesz się? Odpadasz. Proste jak drut.

Marudzenie odnośnie bana za wklejenie linka? Rozróżniasz /kick i /mode +b?

Swoją drogą, ów kick nastąpił przed, nie po wklejeniu linka.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## no4b

Nie znam sytuacji, ale spotkałem się z marcusdavidusem na IRCu i nie dziwi mnie zbanowanie go.

@Arfrever: jak poprawiasz błędy w cudzych postach to staraj się wszystkie, a nie kilka  :Wink:  U marcusdavidusa jeszcze ich kilka można znaleźć mimo Twojej korekty.

----------

## arsen

Osobiście widziałem jak użytkownik marcusdavidus formułował swoje wypowiedzi. Już nie chodzi o błędy ortograficzne. Zdania były zlepkiem jakichś niedokończonych słów, brak spacji (podobno się popsuła, mam z 4 klawiatury mogę ci jedną sprezentować), brak interpunkcji. Tego po prostu się nie chciało czytać. Jak możesz mieć pretensje że nie udzielono pomocy jak ty szacunku nie masz do czytających, ewentualnych ludzi którzy by mogli pomóc.

----------

## cla

Kolejne zażalenie, na kŧóre można odpowiedzieć schematem typu "Naucz się zadawać pytania.". 

marcusdavidus: Kanał jest do pomocy, jeśli nikt Ci jej nie udziela, to:

- Nie zna odpowiedzi.

- Nie ma interesu, żeby się produkować.

Z szacunku do powyższego - nie trolluj, bo za to dostałeś bana.

----------

## muzg

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> Po to stworzono aspella, żebyś mógł pisać poprawnie po polsku. Tym bardziej, że używasz pidgina do ircowania. Odpalenie w tej aplikacji spellchecka jest jak najbardziej możliwe. 
> 
> Nikt Cię nie będzie przepraszać ani nic w ten deseń. Bo nie ma za co. Regulamin kanału mówi jasno: "Ze względu na minimalny szacunek wobec uczestników kanału i naszego języka prosimy o poprawną ortografię, gramatykę i interpunkcję. Bezprzecinkowe strumienie świadomości z opisami problemów powodują ciężką irytację u osób, które chcą pomóc.
> 
> Za nieprzestrzeganie tych zasad można spodziewać się uciszenia albo usunięcia z kanału (przy wielokrotnej recydywie). "
> ...

 

nie_kazdy jest taki prosty jak ty

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## cla

 *muzg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie_kazdy jest taki prosty jak ty

 

Lepiej być prostym, niż prostakiem... sigh

----------

## arach

Chyba wszystko co było warte powiedzenia na temat marcusdavidus już zostało powiedziane...

Btw, punkt 10 regulaminu w takiej formie jak jest obecnie został wprowadzony przed, czy po zbanowaniu marcusdavidusa? Bo za taką recydywę odnośnie polskiej ortografii to nawet bez tego punktu bym +q założył.

Pozdrawiam, arachnist.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja również nigdy nie miałem problemów z uzyskaniem pomocy na kanale. Wystarczy  odrobina kultury. 

 *Quote:*   

>  i nie jestem panskim kumplem panie rane , wiec prosze sie do mnie zwracac per pan. 

 

Tutaj chciałem przypomnieć, że w internecie nie ma "panów" Wszyscy jesteśmy równi i zwracam się do siebie per Ty. Jeśli takie zasady korzystania z internetu Ci nie pasują - nikt Cię do użytkowania go nie zmusza. Nie korzystaj i już.

----------

## damjanek

 *muzg wrote:*   

> nie_kazdy jest taki prosty jak ty
> 
> 

 

Jak nie masz nic mądrego do napisania, to lepiej nie pisz. Będzie lepiej dla świata.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## Kurt Steiner

W związku z tym, że dalsza dyskusja do niczego konstruktywnego nie prowadzi, zamykam.  :Confused: 

----------

